# finally taking the leap



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As many of you know, I have polymyositis, an autoimmune, progressive muscle disease. It qualifies me as "officially disabled" under the ADA, and entitles me to a service dog/mobility assistance dog.
Anyway, I've been toying with making Tito a service dog for a long time, and have been sort of chicken to do it. But Jodie's experiences with Flip made me decide, what the heck, I might as well give it a go.
So Tito is going to be my mobility assist dog.
I ordered the book for training your mobility assist dog, and luckily it was worthless to me because Tito already knows all of the commands they "teach", and many more. He already picks up anything I drop, pushes doors open, and lets me lean on him for balance when I need to. He retrieves anything he's told to go get. And with his calm, laid back temperament, and totally non-reactive demeanor in public, he's the perfect candidate.
So I just ordered a mobility assist harness for him. Not the cheap version that's really just made for people who are trying to pass off their pets as service dogs, ($70) but the really good one that's designed so that you don't put pressure on the dog's structure in a bad way when they are assisting you ($350). 
It will take it over a month to get here. Then we will see what happens from there. I've been chicken, afraid that I will get kicked out of places when I try to take him in.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Glad you have your sweet pup to help you!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I always wished Brooks was a service dog and could go everywhere with me. 
Good for you, going ahead with this and with all he knows already no one is going to think you are just "pretending" so you can get your dog inside restaurants with you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know where you're coming from Barb, I've been chicken too. I'm not the type to want to draw attention to myself (when I go shopping I do my darndest to avoid people I know).

Louisiana law is very generous with service dogs in training - they are allowed the same access as actual service dogs. So while I'm not done training Flip, I could start taking him out. I haven't yet though - back to that whole not wanting to draw attention to myself thing. Plus there are a few areas of basic manners I want to clean up before I let him represent service dogs in training in public.

Good luck to you, I hope you keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think Tito will be a wonderful mobility assistance dog for you Barb!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Barb, I think it is wonderful and Tito will do great! Such a handsome and smart boy! Loved him at the National, I meant to send you a note. Just a beautiful, honest dog- gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good thoughts. Jodie, I am exactly the same, I don't want to draw attention to myself in public. Carolina Casey thanks for the compliments from National!! 
His harness will take about a month to get here. Then I will see how it goes. The only thing he will need to get used to is that he thinks he can't walk if something is on his body! Although he has gotten used to his neoprene vest for swimming in cold water, and his blaze orange hunting vest, so he should get used to it pretty fast.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is exciting news Barb! I'm sure he will do just fine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb - I think that is awesome!! Both for you & Tito (and Jodie & Flip).

Tito will do an incredible job and giving the dogs a job, especially one so special, just brings joy to all involved!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't be nervous. I have Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis and while most days I am fine, there are some days that I just can't bend over to pick stuff off the ground. I trained Remy to be a service dog and now I take him with me on my "bad" days. Sure, people stop and look... but they're all just admiring how handsome Remy is. Plus I take it as a great opportunity to teach kids how to behave around dogs and service dogs in particular... while I DO allow Remy to receive pets while on the job, they have to approach him correctly and stay calm... good practice for everyone!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. Jodie, I am exactly the same, I don't want to draw attention to myself in public. Carolina Casey thanks for the compliments from National!!
> His harness will take about a month to get here. Then I will see how it goes. The only thing he will need to get used to is that he thinks he can't walk if something is on his body! Although he has gotten used to his neoprene vest for swimming in cold water, and his blaze orange hunting vest, so he should get used to it pretty fast.


Barb, just don't put a speedo on him ever again, I'm sure he will adjust.  

And I think this is just awesome... and does bring home exactly why obedience training matters or the benefits of all that training even after that dog has his titles and is retired.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was at Petsmart the other day, after I checked out I dropped the receipt on the floor. I told Tito to "take it" for me, and he picked it up, even though it was just a piece of paper. The check-out person was stunned. He said he'd never seen a dog so well trained. I told him to drop a $100 bill on the floor and watch how good my dog is at picking THAT up!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good for you! If anyone kicks you out, shame on them. They're the reason the ADA was needed in the first place. It's great that you have your service dog already. Now Tito will have yet another title to add to his expansive list.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just need to get over feeling funny about it. Heck, I won't even get a handicap parking card because I'm afraid I might take the spot from someone else who needs it more .


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just need to get over feeling funny about it. Heck, I won't even get a handicap parking card because I'm afraid I might take the spot from someone else who needs it more .


Why? You can always decide you won't park your car in that spot...I think it is fantastic that both you and Jodie are training your dogs to be service dogs. I sometimes think that people believe that all those titles are just vanity. If I read Jodie's approach to the Flip's training, it proves, like Kate said, that training is so important. I am not sure I could do what you guys, experienced in obedience training and much more, can do with your dogs, but it is really exciting to read how you do it.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Good for you Barb - and yes I totally understand the discomfort with drawing attention. 

I will tell you right now that 99% of the time I say service dog and people say "so happy to see you both." However it's the dummies out there who can really be a challenge. 

Most often the comment is "but you are not blind," said loud enough for everyone within a 1 mile radius can hear. I typically respond, really?! Wow I would not have known that had you not told me! Yes it is mortifying - but you live through it, and take it as an educational opportunity.

Tito does indeed sound like a fabulous candidate. My Remy is actually a TERRIBLE candidate - people are absolutely stunned at the difference in his behaviour when he is suited up vs. not. When he's working he is aas close to perfect as I could ever hope - when he's not, he's a total goofball.

One day we were going through TSA and they made me take EVERYTHING off of him. Well wouldn't you know Remy decided to take a victory lap around the entire screening area of the airport! I got all kinds of nasty comments and I was humliated. Then I slipped his gear back on, and he snapped to attention! The same people who were making the nasty comments immediately took it all back and they were the ones embarrassed.

In the end you need to keep it all in perspective and thank G-d that you have the opportunity to work with your dog in a manner that will give you a unique and special bond.

Keep us posted of your successes and good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

I had no idea you were ill.
I think it is just wonderful that Tito and you will be partners!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I wasn't aware that you had these challenges but you must feel so proud of Tito to know that you trained him to act as your service dog. And my bet would be that Tito feels pretty special being able to help you! And for crying out loud get the sticker...you of all people are not going to take advantage of it if you don't need it a given day. 

Pete


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good for you Barb. I think that's the best of all worlds. Tito, I'm sure, is proud to be mama's helper.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just need to get over feeling funny about it. Heck, I won't even get a handicap parking card because I'm afraid I might take the spot from someone else who needs it more .


I have a temporary one right now. My knee (torn meniscus) has good days and bad days. On the bad days, I can have trouble making it out of a store and to my car. My sister thinks I should push my doc for a permanent one since they are not going to be able to repair the knee. But like you, I feel bad. But the truth is, you don't have to use it on the good days, so it is better to have it available for when you do need it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good for you! I am sure Tito will do just great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the support and good wishes! Lenna, I loved your story about the airport! Too funny! 
This morning I was sitting on the edge of my bed getting dressed, which means Tito is carefully retrieving my clothing items from a short table in the bathroom and I am sitting on the bed putting them on as he brings them (I'm feeling lazy today). I normally put my clothes there the night before. Anyway, as he was standing patiently in the middle of my bedroom with my underwear hanging out of his mouth while I was putting a sock on, I couldn't help thinking, "Now THERE's a photo I need to post on the forum!!!" But first I'd need to teach him to retrieve the camera


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Karen, autoimmune diseases are weird. Lenna can attest to this I'm sure, since RA is also autoimmune. I can go long periods of time feeling very good, then it will flare up and I will be just downright miserable. The flares last anywhere from days to months. Normally they adjust my steroids upward then, but that causes its own sets of problems.
But I do go for long periods of time feeling pretty good, so please don't feel sorry for me.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it is awesome and I just know Tito will be a great service dog for you Barb.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

With everything else Tito has mastered this should be a piece of cake for him. Sounds like he's already providing lots of help.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

While yes I can agree with your descriptin of autoimmune diseases, Ashley is the one with RA, I've got Lupus, yet another autoimmune disease . When it's good, it's REALLY good but when it's bad it's UBER bad.

I put my foot down and said no more steroids a few weeks ago, due to the weight gain I've experienced - I just need to figure out alternatives, and drop this weight!

But no steroids for a few weeks means right now I'm in my own little slice of hell. Thankfully Remy seems to know when it's bad and stays at my side.

I'll say it again, Barb please keep us apprised of your progress. I know for me it was extremely rewarding to train Remy. It sounds like you are already reaping those benefits with your Tito.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Barb,
What a team you and Tito are, whether your playing some dog game or making your way through life. I'm so glad you have each other.
I do see a few service dogs out and about and they always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, while I'm sorry you have a medical challenge, it's wonderful that Tito is able and willing to be your helpmate. It took my mom forever to get a handicapped hanger for her car for the same reasons you stated, but it certainly has helped her a great deal since she overcame her reluctance. Go Team Tito, yet again


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oops, sorry. I'm very familiar with Lupus, too. They think that, in addition to the polymyositis I have Mixed Connective Tissue Disease, but it doesn't really matter what the "working diagnosis" is because, as you know, they treat them all the same.
I wander around from 10 mg to 80 mg of prednisone per day. Um yep, can sure relate to the weight gain issue, which doesn't help a muscle disease. But without the steroids, I can't walk. I do methotrexate every now and then, too, the injected form, which does help. But I won't do the other biologic agents, the risk of secondary cancers is just too high. At least for now I won't.
I seriously can't make it without the steroids. The muscle aches are too bad, and my joints swell to put pressure on the nerves in my hands and feet, which causes a whole new set of problems. It's why I had a walking "boot" for 12 weeks last winter. 
Anyway, I sure hope you feel better quickly without the steroids. I can sure appreciate the hell you are living in right now.



Lennap said:


> While yes I can agree with your descriptin of autoimmune diseases, Ashley is the one with RA, I've got Lupus, yet another autoimmune disease . When it's good, it's REALLY good but when it's bad it's UBER bad.
> 
> I put my foot down and said no more steroids a few weeks ago, due to the weight gain I've experienced - I just need to figure out alternatives, and drop this weight!
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got an email from the harness people yesterday asking for all of Tito's measurements, which was kind of exciting. The harness is custom made. I needed his height, width at the chest, girth around the chest, diagonal girth around his belly to his shoulders, his weight, and the height of the mobility assist handle off of his back. A mobility assist handle is much smaller than a "guide handle" like you see on vision assist dogs; Tito's will be 6 inches off his back. Also it goes the other way; the vision assist dogs' handles face the front of the dog, whereas this is sideways on the harness so that it spreads out the pulling weight across his shoulders.
I learned something else interesting from the harness people, too. You should never, ever put a back pack on your dog, especially on a mobility assist dog who is being asked to shoulder (pardon the pun) some of your weight sometimes, too. A dog's structure is such that weight over their spine is very bad for them. Instead, you need a "shoulder pack" that puts the weight on their shoulder blades, not their spine. Now I'm not talking the little packs (I ordered one for Tito) that hold only your keys, phone, and a few poop bags. I'm talking a back pack. 
One thing I learned from the book I read about training your mobility assist dog is that it's very good for your dog to know how to "back up". Luckily, Tito already knows that (I knew rally would come in handy for something someday, LOL). But if you want to put them under a booth in a restaurant, or on the floor in front of your seat in an airplane if you don't have the bulkhead seats, or on a bus, train, etc., it's better to have them back in so they can see out and also not have to try to turn around in that narrow little space when it's time to leave. I wouldn't have thought of having him back in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool you'll be getting a custom harness. Since Flip's is strictly for identification purposes, I got an inexpensive one with a few patches. I find it interesting that whenever I put it on him he curls up and just hangs out next to me instead of running around the house like an idiot. I thought service dog's acted differently when wearing their vests because of training, but apparently the vest itself has some calming effects.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tito should be a great service dog to add to all of his accomplishments. My heart goes out to all of you living with painful diseases, yet accomplishing so much with your dogs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Tito sounds like the perfect canidit for you. The harness sounds like it is going to be very nice! Be sure to post a picture of Tito with it! I just finished reading the book Until Tuesday. My mind is thinking golden service dogs right now!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Janice. It's why I don't run him myself in agility, I run like a wounded hippo. Well maybe slower than a wounded hippo. I do the obedience and field myself, but not the agility nor the breed ring. Those require a handler who can move.




Sally's Mom said:


> Tito should be a great service dog to add to all of his accomplishments. My heart goes out to all of you living with painful diseases, yet accomplishing so much with your dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were at Bass Pro Shops earlier this week. As Tito was carrying my 3 bags (no, they weren't heavy) I thought, "hey, this is going to work out just fine!". Although it's hard to make progress thru the store with everyone stopping to comment on him having so much in his mouth!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Barb, I know that Tito is probably more than happy to assist you. He is perfect for that "job." 

Sorry, can't help but chuckle about the wounded hippo comment! And by the way, does he still wear that cape that you made for his dock diving? :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Mary, great to see you!
No, he refuses to wear the cape. Toby wore it for a while before I lost him, it kept him nice and warm. But Tito refuses to move if he has it on!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey my Allie girl is a service dog because of my brain surgeries that were so close to my brain stem - it has impacted my balance. That's why we are getting a year old female to start Allie 'training' her with her good manners and calm demeanor.
I wish you the best - Goldens I think make great service dogs. Allie knows when I'm hurting more and will be by my side. She helps me with balance issues which a big thing for me - I have a leather harness if you want it -I'll send it to you - it really wasn't my need - I've been trying to find a good home for it and haven't had any responses. 
Allie is 72 pounds and the leather harness is adjustable. If you want it please let me know - I didn't read all the posts so if this isn't something you want please disregard.


----------



## tanyacook13 (Oct 10, 2012)

hello, iam training Lexi( 4 months old) to be my service dog( diabetic alert), she will be my second service dog. I will be traing hermyself and then getting her tested for the CGC which i carrywith me along with a Dr. letter as to why i need Lexi! Yes people do make stupid comments, but i have also taught a lot of people too! 
good for you in deciding that your golden can help you!

Tanya


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Allie's mom, thanks for the offer. We have a nice, custom made harness and it's perfect for mobility assist. But thanks!
Tanya, that's wonderful. I'm still chicken to take him a lot of places, but I have been taking him to places that I know are dog friendly anyway, and to some hardware stores etc. He's a perfect gentleman, but it's amazing how many people come up and ask me, "what is he trained to do??". They mean well....


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hi Allie's mom, thanks for the offer. We have a nice, custom made harness and it's perfect for mobility assist. But thanks!
> Tanya, that's wonderful. I'm still chicken to take him a lot of places, but I have been taking him to places that I know are dog friendly anyway, and to some hardware stores etc. He's a perfect gentleman, but it's amazing how many people come up and ask me, "what is he trained to do??". They mean well....


Yeah - people always ask "is she for you?" and I answer yes ... but it's invisible disabilities for people like us - I don't go into long explanations - I call it weebles wobble! And laugh!

And you're very welcome - I am trying to clear out stuff - we never used the harness and it's beautiful! Sheepskin and all - I hope someone could use it - so the offer could be for anyone that needs a sturdy leather harness.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were at Petsmart on Friday, and I was looking at something about 15 feet from the register (no one was in line). I gave Tito a bag of treats and a $5 bill, putting both in his mouth, and told him to go pay for it. He went over to the register, and waited patiently for the cashier to take both out of his mouth. The girl rang it up, put the treats, change, and receipt in the bag, handed the bag back to Tito, and he brought it to me.
Everyone nearby was dumbfounded. I was amused.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go Tito!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. Jodie, I am exactly the same, I don't want to draw attention to myself in public. Carolina Casey thanks for the compliments from National!!
> His harness will take about a month to get here. Then I will see how it goes. The only thing he will need to get used to is that he thinks he can't walk if something is on his body! Although he has gotten used to his neoprene vest for swimming in cold water, and his blaze orange hunting vest, so he should get used to it pretty fast.



From what I've read about your fabulous & impressive boy Tito ~ I'm pretty darn certain this won't be a problem for long. What a blessing to have this boy in your life! Although I am not hugely religious, I do like to believe in some Devine Providence, and in your case it is spelled T-i-t-o.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly Kimberley, I'm surprised at how much he resists the harness. I mean he truly and totally HATES it. It's a big reason why I'm not taking him too many places (that and I'm chicken) with it on, I'm trying to very, very slowly get him used to it by only taking him places that I know he will LOVE to go to, such as Petsmart. 
I should run him in the field with it on, LOL, and let him chase some pheasants. Then he wouldn't even notice it. He wears a "chest protector" (blaze orange) or a neoprene vest in the field, and neither bothers him at all he's so involved in the birds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> We were at Petsmart on Friday, and I was looking at something about 15 feet from the register (no one was in line). I gave Tito a bag of treats and a $5 bill, putting both in his mouth, and told him to go pay for it. He went over to the register, and waited patiently for the cashier to take both out of his mouth. The girl rang it up, put the treats, change, and receipt in the bag, handed the bag back to Tito, and he brought it to me.
> Everyone nearby was dumbfounded. I was amused.


Barb! That's great!! Can you do it again but video it for us? I'd love to see the master (Tito) at work! Give the Tito a big belly rub for me for being such a good boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wonder how Petsmart would feel about me taking a video of it, LOL.
It's really a pretty easy skill to train. He knows "take it" and "hold it", knows neither command is optional. Then it's just a matter of sending him off in the right direction. In Petsmart, that's real easy since the cashiers are always dog friendly, kind people with cookies!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I see a contract for commercials in Tito's future.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> I see a contract for commercials in Tito's future.


I was thinking if an ad exec at Petsmart saw Tito do this, he/she would probably sign Tito on the spot and we might be seeing this as a Super Bowl commercial!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gosh, all of the posts that you write about Tito just amaze me. Is there anything this dog can't do? You are a great team


----------

